# Comcast Houston - channel lineup change



## taba469 (Dec 8, 2002)

For those on Comcast (Houston), tonight I noticed that ABC Family is no longer on ch 48. Anyone have any idea what is the new channel?

My sanity and kids would be most appreciative.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Check your July bill. The channel moves are listed there.

Or


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

I saw only some of the channels moved. A call to Comcast brought a reply that "they decided not to move some of them".

And note - the CC activation line has been deactivated.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Das Achteck said:


> And note - the CC activation
> line has been deactivated.


I hadn't heard this. I guess I'm lucky I haven't needed them in a few weeks. 

Are we supposed to call the regular number? The nice thing about the cc # was you got to talk directly to someone who (usually) knew what they were talking about. With minimal wait times.

The main number requires an interminable wait, with "please enter 1 for..." for every option, and finally ending up with CSR who often knows nothing.

What's the story behind eliminating the CC #?


----------



## rossman66 (Apr 30, 2005)

Any idea when the Tivo Guide will reflect these changes? Channel 48 is now SpikeTV, but its still listing the ABC Family Channel lineup. I need my SpikeTV lineup!!


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

And the regular number will often get you a call center in Mexico. They don't like to be asked to xfer the call to Houston, but will if you really insist. That is what I did and got someone who took the time to find out what had happened.

I don't have any info on why they shut down the CC line.



astrohip said:


> I hadn't heard this. I guess I'm lucky I haven't needed them in a few weeks.
> 
> Are we supposed to call the regular number? The nice thing about the cc # was you got to talk directly to someone who (usually) knew what they were talking about. With minimal wait times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

I have filed a complete report on the TiVo site. They had already picked up 109 and 335, but there is no program info for them yet (TBA).



rossman66 said:


> Any idea when the Tivo Guide will reflect these changes? Channel 48 is now SpikeTV, but its still listing the ABC Family Channel lineup. I need my SpikeTV lineup!!


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Had to setup a manual recording for Middleman on ABC Family tonight since the channel numbers are still wrong.


----------



## EMcTx (Apr 19, 2008)

I had to set up a manual recording of _The Middleman _for the 11 pm slot, since it was taping spike tv for the 9 pm showing. I had no idea the lineup had changed. The TiVO usually takes care of those things .
I was so looking forward to watching _The Middleman_ tonight.
I just surfed the channels until I happened on an ad for ABCfamily.
I knew they weren't showing diaper commercials on the golf channel,.


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

Things are now mostly correct.

But be aware that there is no signal on 214 or 334; TiVo/Tribune have acted based on what Comcast announced, not what they did. TruTV and DHC are still on 67 and 66.

Bravo is still on 69, not 65. NGC still appears on 65 but without programming information in the guide (TBA); programming is now available on 335.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

When I called ComCast about this, they told me that they were clearing out higher numbered analog channels to make room for more HD channels. I thought that a reasonable excuse, although it would have been nice if Tribune Media Services had picked up the change sooner.

BtW anyone know how much TiVo is paying Tribune Media Services for programming and channel lineup info? TMS information appears to be a bit shaky recently.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

TruTV on 214 was removed along with the local HD network name changes. I guess they changed their minds about TruTV.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

You may want to check out this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404211

Serious problems with HD network channels. They've all been dropped. 305, 309, 311, 312, 313, etc. Every HD network dropped--NBC, CBS, ABC, etc. No guide data, all recordings in the To-Do List canceled, etc.

I called today, and a CSR said they were aware of this, and a fix was 5-7 days away. IOW, no recordings for a week. :down:


----------

